# Mark Master Mason Degree



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 14, 2019)

Wednesday 27th February 2019
Lodge Oak, No. 877, Kelty, Fife, Scotland
Tyle: 19:00

All qualified brethren will be warmly welcomed


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 14, 2019)

I’ve been in your building.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 15, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> I’ve been in your building.



It's a great little hall, that serves the community well.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Feb 16, 2019)

Perhaps one day. I'll be having my MMM in four days.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 16, 2019)

I would love to be there! Unfortunately the trip is not in my budget right now.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 2, 2019)

It was a great evening, even if the Junior Warden had us do some work by asking us to confirm all present were MMMs during the opening.


----------

